# Potato Creek hunting club upson county



## trhankinson (May 26, 2017)

Potato creek hunting club in Upson county is a QDM club looking for members for the 2017-2018 season.  The club consists of two tracts totaling 1205 acres that are broken down into two separate leases.  The "large" tract consists of 900 acres and costs $900 for the year.  The 305 acre tract costs $550 for the year.  You can join one or both.  you are allowed two stands for each tract you join.  Pin in/out system.  The club maintains over 30 annual and perennial food plots.

For more information or to set up a viewing, please call Randy Hankinson at (912)414-9812 or
Mitch at (678)977-4024


----------



## Paul Ponteaux (May 27, 2017)

how many members do you allow.what kind of camp ground amenities do you have.looklng for two spots.


----------



## Paul Ponteaux (May 27, 2017)

paul at p.pontoe @gmail.com


----------



## trhankinson (May 27, 2017)

we carry 20 on the 900 side and 10 on the 300 side.  We  rv hookups at the camp for an additional fee.   Please feel free to call me at 9124149812 to discuss any questions you have


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jun 1, 2017)

Do you allow coonhunting


----------



## Workingmanhunter (Jun 1, 2017)

How many spots available on the 300 side?


----------



## trhankinson (Jun 1, 2017)

No coonhunting.


----------



## trhankinson (Jun 1, 2017)

5 on the 300 side


----------



## trhankinson (Jun 8, 2017)

3 spots left on the 305 acres


----------

